
TikTok waited 3 hours to call police after teen's death was livestreamed - rahuldottech
https://www.businessinsider.com/tiktok-suicide-livestream-brazil-teen-waited-3-hours-call-police-2020-2
======
rahuldottech
Full title: TikTok reportedly waited nearly 3 hours to call police in Brazil
after a teen's death was livestreamed on the platform, but the company
notified its own PR team almost immediately

